# Black-Eyed Peas



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2009)

After I made the picture I poured the peas and greens back in the pot. Then I served them up in a bowl with plenty of Pot-Likker I want need much for supper!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

GREAT picture UB.  But I'm with you on what makes even GREATER eating - everything in a bowl with that pot likker!!!!!  No hot chow-chow?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess my meal is missing the corn bread.  That looks really good.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

mmmmmmmm, i forgot my collards!! dang it. Oh well, nice plate there Uncle Bob!


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 1, 2009)

Uncle Bob, are those turnip tops with those turnip greens?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2009)

toni1948 said:


> Uncle Bob, are those turnip tops with those turnip greens?



Those are Florida Broadleaf Mustard Greens cooked with Purple Top Turnip Roots....So Mustard Greens with Turnip Roots! They are better served in a bowl with lots of pot-likker so you can kinda slurp them in 


PS ....Pot-likker running off your chin is socially acceptable!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 1, 2009)

wonderful plate, but I agree with the bowl method too! yum


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine doesn't look half as good, but I thought I'd post what I came up with.  The greens need something for more flavor, maybe butter or lemon, and the black eyed peas DEFINITELY need more flavor (any suggestions will be appreciated).  The cornbread is what happens when your daughter won't get you corn meal and you find a recipe on the internet that uses masa harina instead ~ tastes great, looks funny.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

The beans just may need more salt and pepper.  The greens - add a splash of apple cider vinegar to them!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> The beans just may need more salt and pepper.  The greens - add a splash of apple cider vinegar to them!


Thank you!!  The vinegar sounds like the best thought.  The recipe had no pepper in it so you could be on to something.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2009)

UB, that is beautiful!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG ~ Kitchenelf ~ THANK YOU!!!!  The apple cider vinegar totally did the trick.  They are wonderful.  That was the best suggestion.  Thank you!!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 1, 2009)

It all looks delicious but, in my unique situation living overseas, the greens are what make my mouth water. I can't buy them (or the seeds) here. Next trip to Florida I'm going to buy seeds so I can grow my own.

The skillet cornbread looks excellent as well. I've got a batch cooking now to go with a smoked pork shoulder and homemade southern potato salad. All will be ready in a few minutes.

If you want to try a new technique for skillet cornbread cooked on the stovetop, try mine. It's pretty good. My recipe is posted on Mama's Southern Cooking: Skillet Cornbread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2009)

Miss Calli -- For the peas you could try frying a strip (or two) of bacon cut into several pieces...When almost done add some diced onion, and maybe a little bit of bell pepper. Cook this for a few then add it all to the peas...Garlic would be a big plus!!! A bay leaf, and a pinch of thyme would be interesting as well ---------

Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't forget the Louisiana Hot Sauce! 

Finca, for seeds, just search seed catalogues, and you can either order a catalogue or even order the seeds online.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a plate of good lookin' food for sure.  You should be in for some good luck this year =)


----------



## licia (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't make greens for our New years day dinner - I make cole slaw, but with the peas I put in some red pepper flakes and pieces of ham. Our dd brought a can of mixed greens which everyone ate a bit of, but I didn't think they were good at all. There aren't many canned veggies I like, though.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK what language are you guys speaking here??? LOL what is pot-likker???

This Yankee needs a translator!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 3, 2009)

*Translation*



Maverick2272 said:


> OK what language are you guys speaking here??? LOL what is pot-likker???
> 
> This Yankee needs a translator!!



 Pot-Likker (Liquor) is the juice/broth/liquid left in the pot after cooking vegetables. The term is more closely associated to the liquid/etc. after cooking "greens' (turnip/mustard/collards etc.), but can refer to the liquid/broth/etc. of any "boiled" vegetable. I routinely eat all types of peas, greens, beans, cabbage, etc in a bowl just so I can enjoy the pot-likker


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahhh OK thanks UB that does sound good!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 3, 2009)

Mav ~ thanks for asking.  I was totally confuse and now my food issues make so much more sense.  I had no idea why there was so much water in the bottom and thought I had done something wrong.  Now I know I didn't.


----------



## cooker2 (Jan 10, 2009)

alright, I admit to being a newbie, so, ah, what is pot-likker?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to DC....Check out post number 19 in this thread!!


----------

